# 7 Reasons to Avoid Going Rural to Work From Home



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Nolte: Inc. Spreads Misinformation About Rural America


----------



## HayJim89 (11 mo ago)

he is doing us a favor


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey, if it keeps big city dysfunction from our rural areas, then keep publishing those negative stereotypes about us backwoods ******* types.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

RockmartGA said:


> Hey, if it keeps big city dysfunction from our rural areas, then keep publishing those negative stereotypes about us backwoods ***** types.


Hmm, I see the auto censor got me. Should have said "Crimson Napes"?


----------

